# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: مشکل ارور (80004005)Run-time Error -2147467259  گاهی اوقات بعد از اجرای برنامه

## R2du-soft

با سلام دوستان خوبید؟
برنامه من بعد از اجرا گاهی اوقات بعد از 3 ساعت و گاهی بعد از 1 و گاهی اوقات هم بعد از 20 دقیقه که درحال اجراست ارور (80004005)Run-time Error -2147467259 رو میده!
عکس ارور هم:



واقعا هرکاری میکنم نمیدونم مشکل از چیه؟!
در برنامه از هیچ نوع دیتابیسی استفاده نکردم!میدونم گاهی اوقات این ارور مربوط به دیتابیس هست اما دیتابیس اصلا استفاده نکردم!
تمام کدها رو هم بررسی کردم به مشکل نرسیدم!
میتونید راهنمایی کنید مشکل از چه چیزهایی میتونه باشه؟!
ممنون

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

اينطوري كه نميشه، بايد سورس برنامتون باشه تا بررسي بشه يا حداقل كار دقيق برنامتون رو توضيح بدين
ولي خيلي عوامل مي‌تونه باشه از جمله محدوديتهاي حافظه

----------


## as987498749874

بهتره توی هر دو سه خط از اون فرمی که برنامه ات به ارور میرسه یه msg با شماره های متوالی بذاری بعد کمپایل کنی و اون فرم رو اجرا کن ببین تا کدوم پیغام جلو میره بعد راحت دستت میاد

----------


## R2du-soft

ممنون دوستان مشکلم رفع شد،مشکل از یک خط بود که با قسمت jqery بعضی از سایت ها که از jqery استفاده کرده بودن برنامه تداخل میخورد و اون ارور نمایش داده میشد.
ممنون.

----------

